# HP pavilion dv7 2125eg Boot Device Not found... ;(



## Brzeczek (3. Mai 2013)

Hi@all 

Seit kurzen habe ich das Problem wenn ich meine Kiste starte das ich diese Fehler Meldung bekomme. 

Wenn ich die Hard Disk test laufen lasse, kann kein Fehler erkannt werden. Die Festplatten werden vom BIOS erkannt. 

Ich habe versucht mit der Windows 7 DVD zu reparieren, leider erfolglos. 

Selbst in der liste wird kein Betriebssystem angezeigt..


----------



## clarkathome (5. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich würde mal ins Bios gehen und dort mal unter Boot nachsehen ob deine Festplatte auf der Windows installiert ist als Bootplatte eingetragen ist.


----------



## Brzeczek (7. Mai 2013)

BIOS ist richtig eingestellt. 

Weiß jemand wir ich mein Boot Device wieder herstellen kann?


----------



## Colorona (8. Mai 2013)

Hatte das selbe problem bei meinem notebook. Bei mir war das dateisystem zerschossen. Evtl. die festplatte mittels usb-adapter an einen anderen pc anschließen. Dann kann man vielleicht die daten noch retten bzw. falls es nur ein softwarefehler ist kann man die platte formatieren (auf ntfs) und damit "retten". 

Wenn das dateisystem kaputt ist wird der pc beim verbinden meinen, dass man die platte zum verwenden formatieren muss. Das dateisystem wird wahrscheinlich als raw angezeigt. Falls du die daten unbedingt brauchtst NICHT FORMATIEREN!!! Sonst ist alles weg. Es gibt da einiges an recovery programmen. Z.b.: iRecovery, zero assumption recovery, mount and find, recuva,... sind alles freeware programme. Bei mir hat zar am besten gefunkt.
Du musst dann aber natürlich dein notebook neu aufsetzen.

Falls das formatieren nicht funktioniert (war bei mir der fall) kannst du die platte eigentlich vergessen. Der (finanzielle) aufwand die wieder herzurichten wäre größer als eine neue zu kaufen.


----------



## Brzeczek (9. Mai 2013)

Danke ich habe noch zugriff auf die Daten. Ich kann mich auf der Platte umsehen wenn ich das Windows Set up ausführe. Natürlich habe das Set up nicht weiter geführt und abgebrochen. 

Werde mir eine 4TB externe Festplatte kaufen und ein Backup durch führen. Anschließend werde ich dein rat befolgen. 

Danke


----------



## Brzeczek (23. Mai 2013)

Tja Kacke habe die platte formatiert und Windows installiert. Hat nicht funktioniert.  

Es könnte auch das board kaputt sein?! Es muss ja nicht die zwei Festplatten sein?! 

Es ist komisch das beide hinüber sind...


----------



## Brzeczek (4. Juni 2013)

Tja habe mal aus Spaß Linux über mein USB stick installiert. 

Tata es Leuft... Habe anschließend Windows neu installiert und es läuft. Total komisch. Überhaupt nicht mehr zum durchblicken. 

Naja zum glück muss ich nix neu kaufen.


----------

